# Redhat 9.0+ Modulabhängigkeiten.



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab folgendes Prob.

ich habe mir von der Redhat Zeitschrift redhat 9.0 installiert.
Soweit, sogut. Beim ersten booten, bleibt er irgendwann stehen, und sagt modulabhängigkeiten suchen. Hier im Forum stand mal was dazu, das man irgendeine vorgefertigte Setuproutine genutzt hat. Ich habe dann Redhat nochmal benutzerdefiniert installiert, und er sucht immer noch nach den Modulabhängigkeiten.
Hat jemand ne Lösung für mich?

Hardware ist kompatibel, wird zumindest beim Setup alles richtig erkannt. Grub ist auch richtig im MBR, Partitionierung hab ich halbautomatisch machen lassen.
Beim ersten Setup automatisch und beim 2. nur etwas in den Grössen geändert.
Linux selber liegt auf HDB, da HDA mit NTFS formatiert ist.

Ich hoffe, die Angaben reichen ersteinmal.


----------



## Habenix (30. September 2003)

es wäre hilfreich wenn du beschreiben würde welche Abhängigkeiten er anmeckert. Hast du auch den richtigen Kernel für dein System ausgewählt?

Gruß

Habenix


----------

